# Finished my wood puzzle cube



## musicninja17 (Feb 7, 2012)

Worked on this on and off for nearly a year now; it's finally done. 
I'd like to hear your input. This is more of a traditional styled puzzle box; but in homage to the twisty puzzles I love, I made one side that does rotate.






What do you guys think?


----------



## KJ (Feb 7, 2012)

HOLY CRAP


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 7, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2012)

I really want to see this. Would you mind posting a simple link to the vid? My phone is so constrictive


----------



## Sillas (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice. It seems the classic sistem of Egypt's pyramids. Do you registered the patent? If yes, how?


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2012)

This is pretty ridiculous. The design, the planning, the woodwork... Absolutely amazing job on this puzzle.


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice! Now, mass produce it and make your millions. You've already got somewhere to store those millions. (=


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## cparlette (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, that really is awesome. Great work! I'd love to see one that could fit a 3x3 inside, then show up to a competition with that as your cube case. When the judges ask for your cube, you'd have to open up the box first.


----------



## asportking (Feb 7, 2012)

That's really cool! I'd suggest you make more, but seeing as you said it took over a year, I'm not sure if you'd like to...


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. I really want one. Nice job there. Take the patent and start selling em


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2012)

That is wild. Did you design it fully before constructing it? Are there multiple ways to "solve" it?


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing, looks really neat!


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 7, 2012)

This is beautiful! Good job, and like others have said, you should patent it and sell them. I guess it'd be easier to make other ones now that you know how to do it?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 7, 2012)

Brilliant work.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 7, 2012)

asportking said:


> That's really cool! I'd suggest you make more, but seeing as you said it took over a year, I'm not sure if you'd like to...



I'd love to make more; and the ones after this should be easier. This initial one was difficult, because I had no clue how to build these. It took a while because I don't have my own shop, and I'd work on it at my grandma and grandpas in town.



pjk said:


> That is wild. Did you design it fully before constructing it? Are there multiple ways to "solve" it?


 No, the design evolved as I started putting the initial panels on. There's only one correct way to solve it, with 2 other distinctive states that bring you _very close_ to the end, but end up being incorrect 



Bapao said:


> I really want to see this. Would you mind posting a simple link to the vid? My phone is so constrictive



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcvgdDvN5kg 
Here you go 
Thank you all btw ^_^


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't imagine how hard you worked on this but it is truly amazing.


----------



## Owen (Feb 7, 2012)

Great! I legitimately like it!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 7, 2012)

Woah, that thing is beast. I instantly liked the video and added it to favourites, because this is the most awesome box ever.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 8, 2012)

I love it. I'd buy it. I think there should be a prize inside... not drugs.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whoaa, I think I met you at Cubetcha  (I remembered you from your fedora)

OT, I really like it.


----------



## nickcolley (Feb 8, 2012)

Truly awesome


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly that i'm interested in selling it (right now at least) seeing that it's just been finished; but I _am_ curious. What would one pay for something like this? 

Dimension wise, it's 4 x 4 1/4 x 4 1/2 inches almost.

If I were to start making boxes like this to sell, I'd have to make them faster. This one probably took me 40/50some hours to complete. That times minimum wage = a lot of labor charge. Maybe not such fancy paneling either; that alone took me forever to cut, sand, and fit each piece individually while still ensuring that it functions.

Or if somebody _did_ offer up an extraordinary amount for one... what are you guys' thoughts on this? Legit Hakone-region puzzle boxes run several hundreds of dollars for ~30 steps, maybe way less. Idk.




Cheese11 said:


> Whoaa, I think I met you at Cubetcha  (I remembered you from your fedora)
> 
> OT, I really like it.



I think you did....((grey sweatshirt? Canada?)); and thank you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a feeling you'll be hard-pressed to get a decent price from someone on here, simply because there aren't enough people on here with lots of money they want to get rid of. But I do suspect you could get a decent price somewhere for it, if only you could find a good place to sell it.

It's possible there might be a couple of interested people on the TwistyPuzzles forum. Most of them prefer twisty puzzles, but there are definitely quite a few collectors over there that aren't afraid to spend a lot on a puzzle.

Regardless, I'd be proud of it - it's a very impressive accomplishment. It seems like it would be very hard to figure out from scratch without ripping it apart.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 11, 2012)

Bumping with new news....I just completed my second puzzle box. This one takes somewhere around 200 moves to open. Will post a video in the next couple weeks here...


----------



## aaronb (Mar 11, 2012)

musicninja17 said:


> Bumping with new news....I just completed my second puzzle box. This one takes somewhere around 200 moves to open. Will post a video in the next couple weeks here...


 
Wow, how long did this one take you? The last one was incredible, I can't wait to see this one. 

Edit: Wow, I just read on a puzzle box devoted website, "Most Japanese personal secret boxes have a variety of difficulties, ranging from 4 to 66 moves. A few large puzzle boxes have exceptional numbers of moves, such as 78, 122, 119, or 125." If this one has about 200, that is really impressive 

Also, how do you figure out the number of moves it takes? Is it a mathematical calculation, or do you just figure out how to solve it, and base it on that?


----------



## bselena (Mar 12, 2012)

For the past couple of months, I have actually been fancying a lot of wooden puzzles as well. And they seem to be very prominent in my area. There are dedicated shops which actual deal with them. There are even some using strings and a ball at the end but I am not too sure how you are going to make use of that one.

I wonder how I could possibly try one on my own.


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry I didn't reply to this...didn't see it buried in the threads and I thought I had subscribed to this one.

When I make these, I plan in my head to just try and maximize move count. I'll have a rough estimate, but i'll never know until it's all finished and I solve it, counting the number of steps. 

I finally did a better count, and it ends up just about 230. 

It took me two weeks to make; under 20 hours total.


----------

